# BMW MV1 Alloys - word of warning.....



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

*Customer complaint: "my tyres are inexplicably losing air pressure and i definitely don't have any pucntures"*

the reason for the mystery loss of air? a poor seal between the bead of the tyre and the inside of the rim. and why is there a poor seal? because of this:





































this is the second set of MV1 wheels that i've had in the space of 6 weeks for this reason alone. the paint just seems to peel off inside of the wheel.

they don't seem bad from the face of it:










so you beemer owners out there just be wary, keep an eye on your tyre pressures, especially in this weather.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Exactly the same problem on the wife's (same wheels)

Paint was peeling off when i got them, but not yet had a problem with loss of pressure.

Are they easily fixabl;e (sand down and paint) or totally fubard the metal underneath ?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Holy mother they're bad. :doublesho


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Harry, are they Genuine Beemer wheels or replica's?


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Are they easily fixabl;e (sand down and paint) or totally fubard the metal underneath ?


full refurb is required due to the amount of paint that is falling off them. and for the price the customer would pay for us to sand and paint the rim of the wheel in order to get a good seal on the bead they may aswell pay for a full refurb - at least then they get a wheel that looks brand new



Deanoecosse said:


> Harry, are they Genuine Beemer wheels or replica's?


genuine beemer wheels


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Some Vauxhall wheels used to suffer badly from that...._I think_ they are alot better these days.


----------



## jbell (Nov 5, 2007)

I have seen this on several sets of OEM MV1 wheels, it is a common problem.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Style 32's suffer from the same problem as well


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

I have mv 1's and have noticed they are flaking off on the inside of the alloy. They were (badly) refurbed by bmw prior to me buying the car and I was wondering what I could do to correct / limit the problem. I've been told it'll cost about £250 to fully refurb them (insides too) so was wondering if if could coat the insides with some lacquer of hard wearing silver paint? Any ideas chaps?
Sorry for kind of hijacking the thread!


----------



## david330conv (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info Harry:thumb:. My nearside front has been loosing pressure for 2 months now, with no visible problem!

I'm currently refurbing a spare set of MV1's - sounds like i'll be refurbing another set!:buffer:

Look forward to meeting you end of Jan:thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

benji330i said:


> I have mv 1's and have noticed they are flaking off on the inside of the alloy. They were (badly) refurbed by bmw prior to me buying the car and I was wondering what I could do to correct / limit the problem. I've been told it'll cost about £250 to fully refurb them (insides too) so was wondering if if could coat the insides with some lacquer of hard wearing silver paint? Any ideas chaps?
> Sorry for kind of hijacking the thread!


Bump - any ideas fellas?!


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

the only way is to have the wheel refurbed. you can't paint over it as it'd be like painting over rust.

you have to remove the paint that is peeling back to a point where it is sound again, it'll require sanding if you want to do it yourself. but you'd only be spending time and money on a temporary fix. 

hope this helps, even though it's not the answer you were after.


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

The Autowerks said:


> the only way is to have the wheel refurbed. you can't paint over it as it'd be like painting over rust.
> 
> you have to remove the paint that is peeling back to a point where it is sound again, it'll require sanding if you want to do it yourself. but you'd only be spending time and money on a temporary fix.
> 
> hope this helps, even though it's not the answer you were after.


Thanks mate I did suspect that really that was going to be the only way to fix them. I'll just cough up the £250 and get them done properly


----------



## Mrs B (Jan 8, 2009)

£250 is steep....


----------

